# I want one, he doesn't



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok, I LOVE tattoos. Right now I only have one that I got when I was 19 and it's pretty small, on my back, tramp stamp if you will  Ok for the past couple years I have wanted a tattoo of the Chi Rho Alpha Omega. It has meaning to me, it's something that I want to look at every day as a reminder (I know not everyone on here is Christian, so you may not like my choice, but the choice is irrelevent to the question)

My H does not like tattoos, not in general, just not on me, he does not have any either, which to me is his decision. My question I guess is, if it's something that I like and feel strongly about what would be the right thing to do? He does things on a regular basis that I don't like or agree with, however nothing permanent like that....

What's your opinion??


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm sure most here are going to say it's your body go for it. But......if it something that will upset your H a lot my question is do you want it that badly? I'm like your H in the respect that I don't like tats on pidge. She wanted one very bad but I wouldn't budge.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

hmmm, i dont like them on women, but of course youre not mine sooo...


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, I'm the otherwise...
I love tats on women...
But.....
My wife does not have any (but considers getting one)
My thing, I would not like tats in certain areas of the body, some parts are sacred to me... And I prefer those areas to be clean... But other parts are fair game....
But even so, she has the right to get them wherever she please, I may not like the idea but I know I will grow to love them as a part of her....
Compromise, see if you both can agree on where you'll put it.... And if he won't comp on it... You have the right to do what you please...


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

I am thinking my wrist, and it will be small, nothing like honkin big haha.....I have been holding off for the past couple years on getting anything, and it really bothers me...I liked getting the one tattoo that I got and really want another...it's going to be one of those things that I will probably kick around forever and then get on a whim one day.....


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

GreenEyes said:


> I am thinking my wrist, and it will be small, nothing like honkin big haha.....I have been holding off for the past couple years on getting anything, and it really bothers me...I liked getting the one tattoo that I got and really want another...it's going to be one of those things that I will probably kick around forever and then get on a whim one day.....


--May be or may not be of some information...


The Bible warns against tattoos in Leviticus 19:28 (Amplified) which says, "Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print or tattoo any marks upon you: I am the Lord."

I know some will have a hard time receiving this teaching because tattooing has now become an accepted practice in our society. However, just because society approves of something does not make it right in God's eyes.


--Courtesy ,Betty Miller


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Im just thinking to myself here....

If I wanted to get a tat, ( or a pierce, or shave my head, or i dont know, anything) and I knew it would bother my wife, I probably wouldn't do it.

After being together 25 years, I've come to believe its the little things like that, that one should simply let pass. It pays back in other ways.

I can hear you already 'it's not a little thing!'

Yes, it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Stryker said:


> --May be or may not be of some information...
> 
> 
> The Bible warns against tattoos in Leviticus 19:28 (Amplified) which says, "Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print or tattoo any marks upon you: I am the Lord."
> ...


That doesn't have anything to do with the original question, now does it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

anotherguy said:


> Im just thinking to myself here....
> 
> If I wanted to get a tat, ( or a pierce, or shave my head, or i dont know, anything) and I knew it would bother my wife, I probably wouldn't do it.
> 
> ...


No you're right....in the grand scheme of things I know it's not that big of a deal, it's something that I really really _want_ Not something that I really need....and I suppose it's something I just need to let go...it's just funny that when he met me, I had my nose, belly button and 5 piercings in each ear and just started with the tattoos, but I got pregnant after my first tattoo, actually was pregnant when I got my first tattoo and didn't know haha, and then after I had my daughter it just wasn't a priority financially. I also had like 3 or 4 different colors in my hair and it still drives him crazy when I dye it one color haha, that's something I change _all_ the time, not to "improve" anything, it's just fun for me to change things up all the time....


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Have to agree with your husband on this one. I don't like tattoos on women, they're a turn off.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Complexity said:


> Have to agree with your husband on this one. I don't like tattoos on women, they're a turn off.


Boooooooo lol just kidding  I know that it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I think they are beautiful...my friend has a lot of them and I just love it, each one holds meaning for her and I respect that, I'm not into the whole body tattoos that are there just to be there, but when they hold meaning to the person I really like it.

I think that at some point I will end up getting it very small on my wrist, it won't be noticeable to him at all really....


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

anotherguy said:


> That doesn't have anything to do with the original question, now does it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



That does, if she is claiming to be a Christian...and that, if she is an ORIGINAL one at that..


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

I've always thought about getting a little tattoo but my husband doesn't want me to get one. Ultimately it's not that attractive to him if I had one, so I don't want to take that away from him when it's not something I don't really desire. He just doesn't like tattoo's on me, not bothered by other peoples. 
If you have a strong desire to get one, I'm sure your husband could see that it means alot to you. I mean you're talking about a small one on your wrist here, not the whole of your back.
If your husband wanted ten piercings in his face and you didn't want him to, woud you be upset if he went ahead? It's tricky because ultimately it is your body and your decision. Only you can weigh up how much you desire one against what your husbands concerns are.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

I am a Christian thanks  I suppose that the younger generation has a different view, we use tattoos as ways to express our love and spread the word of God through means that are relevant today. 

Like my friend said, the one with all the tattoos, she was a youth pastor a few years back at a church, the kids with all the tattoos that people look down on were some of the best Christian people that she has ever seen. Good people, love God, non-judgemental, everything a Christian should be....


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

GreenEyes said:


> I am a Christian thanks  I suppose that the younger generation has a different view, we use tattoos as ways to express our love and spread the word of God through means that are relevant today.
> 
> Like my friend said, the one with all the tattoos, she was a youth pastor a few years back at a church, the kids with all the tattoos that people look down on were some of the best Christian people that she has ever seen. Good people, love God, non-judgemental, everything a Christian should be....


Whats your Age for making yourself in the young generation, as ..? and I am in the Young Generation for that matter...if 27 is not that old...and I am not a Christian..

but coming to Scriptural Aspects...

Your justification on good and bad is not The Biblical One...since It says ..."Your Righteousness is like filthy rags"....and so can be of all those seemingly nice people..and I am not any Judge , but The Word is..


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Gratitude said:


> I've always thought about getting a little tattoo but my husband doesn't want me to get one. Ultimately it's not that attractive to him if I had one, so I don't want to take that away from him when it's not something I don't really desire. He just doesn't like tattoo's on me, not bothered by other peoples.
> If you have a strong desire to get one, I'm sure your husband could see that it means alot to you. I mean you're talking about a small one on your wrist here, not the whole of your back.
> If your husband wanted ten piercings in his face and you didn't want him to, woud you be upset if he went ahead? It's tricky because ultimately it is your body and your decision. Only you can weigh up how much you desire one against what your husbands concerns are.


LOL bad comparison because I think face piercings are HOT lol We'll put it this way, there are things that I want my H to do, or not do, that he does, or doesn't, do anyway....for example, stays out until 3:00 in the morning when he goes out with his friends, buys four-wheelers and dirt bikes (not too excited about being married to a vegetable if he gets in an accident) He is insistant that he will eventually get a motorcyle, see above reason why that bothers me. Got braces without telling me after I had said we couldn't afford it at the time...stuff like that...It just makes me feel like I am the one that always compromises what I want.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> LOL bad comparison because I think face piercings are HOT lol We'll put it this way, there are things that I want my H to do, or not do, that he does, or doesn't, do anyway....for example, stays out until 3:00 in the morning when he goes out with his friends, buys four-wheelers and dirt bikes (not too excited about being married to a vegetable if he gets in an accident) He is insistant that he will eventually get a motorcyle, see above reason why that bothers me. Got braces without telling me after I had said we couldn't afford it at the time...stuff like that...It just makes me feel like I am the one that always compromises what I want.


Ahhhh. Well he can't have it both ways.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Stryker said:


> Whats your Age for making yourself in the young generation, as ..? and I am in the Young Generation for that matter...if 27 is not that old...and I am not a Christian..
> 
> but coming to Scriptural Aspects...
> 
> Your justification on good and bad is not The Biblical One...since It says ..."Your Righteousness is like filthy rags"....and so can be of all those seemingly nice people..and I am not any Judge , but The Word is..


Just turned 29 Monday....it's something that I see on a lot of the Christians my age and younger in my area. And I'm not gonna lie, they are some of the most hardcore Christians that I have ever seen....I don't want to go into all my beliefs and ways of thinking because it's irrelevent to the topic...I mean according to the old school Christians, me being married to my husband is a sin as well....although I don't interpret the scripture they quote the same way...


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> Ahhhh. Well he can't have it both ways.


My thoughts exactly when justifying why I should do it haha


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

The "Troubles" of Tattoo "Birds.."


*Allergic reactions.* Tattoo dyes — especially red, green, yellow and blue dyes — can cause allergic skin reactions, such as an itchy rash at the tattoo site. This can occur even years after you get the tattoo.
*Skin infections. A skin infection *— which might cause redness, swelling, pain and a pus-like drainage — is possible after tattooing.
Other skin problems. Sometimes bumps called granulomas form around tattoo ink. Tattooing can also lead to keloids — raised areas caused by an overgrowth of scar tissue.
*Bloodborne diseases.* If the equipment used to create your tattoo is contaminated with infected blood, you can contract various bloodborne diseases — including tetanus, hepatitis B and hepatitis C.
* MRI complications.* Rarely, tattoos or permanent makeup might cause swelling or burning in the affected areas during magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) exams. In some cases, tattoo pigments can interfere with the quality of the image — such as when a person who has permanent eyeliner has an MRI of the eye.

plus ...."The Anti-God" Act  for A Cosmic Felony..::yawn2::smcowboy:


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> I think that at some point I will end up getting it very small on my wrist, it won't be noticeable to him at all really....


So really, you have already made up your mind, you are simply looking for support, yes? I have none for you. Sounds selfish to me.

Playing devils advocate:
Have you ever made any kind of sacrifice or compromise for your spouse, rather than just doing what you want?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

Stryker said:


> Whats your Age for making yourself in the young generation, as ..? and I am in the Young Generation for that matter...if 27 is not that old...and I am not a Christian..
> 
> but coming to Scriptural Aspects...
> 
> Your justification on good and bad is not The Biblical One...since It says ..."Your Righteousness is like filthy rags"....and so can be of all those seemingly nice people..and I am not any Judge , but The Word is..


I didn't know I was in here for a religious discussion .. there's another place for that.


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

anotherguy said:


> So really, you have already made up your mind, you are simply looking for support, yes? I have none for you. Sounds selfish to me.
> 
> Playing devils advocate:
> Have you ever made any kind of sacrifice or compromise for your spouse, rather than just doing what you want?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A bit harsh :scratchhead:


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

GreenEyes said:


> Just turned 29 Monday....it's something that I see on a lot of the Christians my age and younger in my area. And I'm not gonna lie, they are some of the most hardcore Christians that I have ever seen......


*"Some of those who are seemingly greatest here , will be least, and some of those who are seemingly least will be greatest in the World to come.*."-


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

Gratitude said:


> I didn't know I was in here for a religious discussion .. there's another place for that.


I hate Stupidity, yours in seeing that as a religious stuff., as always in the myopic realms that you have..it is relating to her life than any religion...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

A woman has to be smokin hot with a perfect bod in order to make tattoos work. My STBXW got a tramp stamp above her butt a couple years back and it looks really hot because she has a hot bod. 

Take that same tat and put it on Chubby Daisy from the tailer park and it don't look so good.

I want to hurl when I see these 400 pound welfare moms in Wal Mart festooned with tats up and down their enormous calves. They look like moving billboards.


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

anotherguy said:


> So really, you have already made up your mind, you are simply looking for support, yes? I have none for you. Sounds selfish to me.
> 
> Playing devils advocate:
> Have you ever made any kind of sacrifice or compromise for your spouse, rather than just doing what you want?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Fair enough...


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

It comes down to a cost vs. benefit ratio... It will benefit you but how much is it gonna cost? Is he gonna be mildly disappointed or super pizzed off? The one you have now must not bother him that much or does it? 

To be fair though let's turn it arnd & ask abt his cost vs. benefit ratio. It will benefit him b/c he doesn't like tattoos but how much will that cost him? Are you gonna be mildly disappointed or super pizzed that he is preventing you?

I'm guessing you will both be somewhere in the middle so why not try to find a compromise? What is the root of his distaste? Maybe it's the stigma or location? Maybe you cld have it placed somewhere else? 

I understand they arent for everyone & can respect their choice though i admit I'm probably a tad biased. I have a few tasteful & extremely meaningful tattoos that are discreetly placed. Mine are very important to me. I wld be deeply offended if I received disparaging remarks abt them especially from someone I love.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

Stryker said:


> The "Troubles" of Tattoo "Birds.."
> 
> 
> *Allergic reactions.* Tattoo dyes — especially red, green, yellow and blue dyes — can cause allergic skin reactions, such as an itchy rash at the tattoo site. This can occur even years after you get the tattoo.
> ...


---Momentary Pleasures and Never Ending Turmoils...:yawn2::yawn2:


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

Stryker said:


> I hate Stupidity, yours in seeing that as a religious stuff., as always in the myopic realms that you have..it is relating to her life than any religion...


So qouting from the bible was not religious?

I have no problem if you would like to challenge any of my opinions or answers on the level. Don't make personal attacks it appears from your answer that you are calling me stupid.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> Boooooooo lol just kidding  I know that it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I think they are beautiful...my friend has a lot of them and I just love it, each one holds meaning for her and I respect that, I'm not into the whole body tattoos that are there just to be there, but when they hold meaning to the person I really like it.
> 
> I think that at some point I will end up getting it very small on my wrist, it won't be noticeable to him at all really....


I think my objections stem from that fact that when I think of a tattooed woman, I immediatley think of bad girls and all the connotations that go with it. Not saying it's the right way to think though.

Your idea sounds good, maybe get it the size of small watch dial on you inner wrist or something


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

anotherguy said:


> So really, you have already made up your mind, you are simply looking for support, yes? I have none for you. Sounds selfish to me.
> 
> Playing devils advocate:
> Have you ever made any kind of sacrifice or compromise for your spouse, rather than just doing what you want?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL did you read my other post where I said that I am tired of being the one always making the compromises on what I want because he does whatever he wants??? That should answer that question 

And to answer yours, no I have not made up my mind, I have been on the fence getting, then not getting, a tattoo for years. It's something that I really want and I know he likes them on other people but doesn't want them on me so I fight with myself about it....


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Complexity said:


> I think my objections stem from that fact that when I think of a tattooed woman, I immediatley think of bad girls and all the connotations that go with it. Not saying it's the right way to think though.
> 
> Your idea sounds good, maybe get it the size of small watch dial on you inner wrist or something


That's about the size I was going for....This tattoo has meaning for me, it is for me, not to show off to anyone else. I'm sure it will be seen, but it won't be an in your face obvious one...


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

Gratitude said:


> So qouting from the bible was not religious?
> 
> I have no problem if you would like to challenge any of my opinions or answers on the level. Don't make personal attacks it appears from your answer that you are calling me stupid.


Madam , TS lives through her philosophy from the Scriptures as she said( claims)..so it is about the ways of living than religious stuff..Discern...

and as for personal attack, I have just stated on the stupidity of your remark as of here and else where I have observed...it does not ever imply you are Stupid......pls stop misinterpreting as always...you had alleged me to be a Troll some time back in another thread without any thinking, which is an Outright personal attack...I was courteous enough to overlook it without making any retaliation like you do..Now, Peace ...


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

In the end the argument will not be about a tattoo....
But rather who is making the sacrifice for the benefit of the others feelings...
This could be a real problem...

You don't get one; you may find a way to rebel for your sacrifice
You do get one; he may find a way to rebel for his sacrifice

Talk it out, wait some time, give both of you proper time to mature on the subject...

You both need days and nights to sleep on it... 

Note: no matter how insignificant, he does have to look at it on you...

Note: if he loves you for what counts, he knows it's a part of you, and he can learn to accept it as well as you...


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

Free -Will is The Right of Any Individual , only the Consequent Aftermath is to be taken care of...

Bye, Enjoy your Will


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

stritle said:


> but what makes a spouses dislike more important than the others like?
> 
> this is just my opinion but i think it's too common for those in long term relationships to quit respecting each other as individuals.
> even if i feel strongly against something, if my wife feels it is important to her, i'll get over it. she'll have my support.
> ...


Failing to respect each other as individuals? I definitely do not agree there. The difference is not about deciding which 'like' or 'dislike' is more important, but rather taking it upon yourself to act in a way that contributes rather than erodes - and keeping 'score' of what one or the other does (or dies not) do totally misses the point. Otherwise, I think your comments are good ones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> A woman has to be smokin hot with a perfect bod in order to make tattoos work. My STBXW got a tramp stamp above her butt a couple years back and it looks really hot because she has a hot bod.
> 
> Take that same tat and put it on Chubby Daisy from the tailer park and it don't look so good.
> 
> I want to hurl when I see these 400 pound welfare moms in Wal Mart festooned with tats up and down their enormous calves. They look like moving billboards.


Don't blame the tattoo for ur urge to vomit! It didn't ask to be placed there. It was perfectly happy living in the shop w/ the rest of its buddies dreamin abt the day when Angie or Megan breeze in thru the door and declare I want THAT ONE! 

But nooooo... That helpless tattoo was taken too soon & forced to live in horrendous conditions. 

Please consider giving generously to your local "Save the Tattoo" organization... Great ink is a terrible thing to waste.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

LaxUF said:


> It comes down to a cost vs. benefit ratio... It will benefit you but how much is it gonna cost? Is he gonna be mildly disappointed or super pizzed off? The one you have now must not bother him that much or does it?
> 
> To be fair though let's turn it arnd & ask abt his cost vs. benefit ratio. It will benefit him b/c he doesn't like tattoos but how much will that cost him? Are you gonna be mildly disappointed or super pizzed that he is preventing you?
> 
> ...


That's how I feel. My "tramp stamp" is a small, we're talking a couple inches length and width, off to the side on my back and down far enough that it's covered by a bathing suit...me and my friend got the same one, so that one reminds me of all the good times we had together, she was a good friend of mine and got me through a lot of hard times and vice versa. 

Apparently it doesn't bother my H too much since we do it doggy-style, reverse cowgirl and stomach to back a lot haha

And to address another comment, I am not overweight, no muffin top LOL or tree trunk legs here


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

WadeWilson said:


> In the end the argument will not be about a tattoo....
> But rather who is making the sacrifice for the benefit of the others feelings...
> This could be a real problem...
> 
> ...


I know...the sensible person in me says not to do it, because I know that even if I don't do it, I won't feel the need to retaliate in another way, I can live without it, and I know that he uses what I do to justify what he does....

Damned if you do, damned if you don't right?


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

Stryker said:


> Madam , TS lives through her philosophy from the Scriptures as she said( claims)..so it is about the ways of living than religious stuff..Discern...
> 
> and as for personal attack, I have just stated on the stupidity of your remark as of here and else where I have observed...it does not ever imply you are Stupid......pls stop misinterpreting as always...you had alleged me to be a Troll some time back in another thread without any thinking, which is an Outright personal attack...I was courteous enough to overlook it without making any retaliation like you do..Now, Peace ...


I don't remember ever saying you were a troll :scratchhead: Apologies if I did and if you saw that as a personal attack. Perhaps I do not understand your wording and misinterpreted ...

BTW I don't think if someone claims to be christian you need to call them out. Religion is for one's own self not to be judged by others. And "stupidity of your remark" is rude. My observation was accurate as this is not a religious forum nor I feel was the OP looking to be challenged on that. Ok .... Peace


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

LaxUF said:


> Don't blame the tattoo for ur urge to vomit! It didn't ask to be placed there. It was perfectly happy living in the shop w/ the rest of its buddies dreamin abt the day when Angie or Megan breeze in thru the door and declare I want THAT ONE!
> 
> But nooooo... That helpless tattoo was taken too soon & forced to live in horrendous conditions.
> 
> ...


Where's the donation button?
I want to help too..


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

Gratitude said:


> I don't remember ever saying you were a troll :scratchhead: Apologies if I did and if you saw that as a personal attack. Perhaps I do not understand your wording and misinterpreted ...
> 
> BTW I don't think if someone claims to be christian you need to call them out. Religion is for one's own self not to be judged by others. And "stupidity of your remark" is rude. My observation was accurate as this is not a religious forum nor I feel was the OP looking to be challenged on that. Ok .... Peace


Again Stupidity in contents and comprehensions  nevertheless LU...

"Love your Enemies..".....:yawn2:


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

Alright... C'mon... All this squabbling over a small tattoo?? for Pete's sake... It's not like he has a real issue w/ tattoos or any problem w/ the ones she already has... Getting a small meaningful tattoo is not going to be a gateway for her to develop a burning desire to go out & start eating kittens. 

GE... Girl... The hubs buys & makes some pretty big life changing decisions w/o ya... I think you've earned this tattoo... play fair tho & give him a few choices on placement unless the wrist is important to ya.

You know I have to include this:

Sheldon: Why do you have the Chinese character for 'soup' tattooed on your right buttock?
Penny: It's not 'soup'; it's 'courage'.
Sheldon: No it isn't. But I suppose it does take courage to demonstrate that kind of commitment to soup.
Penny: How'd you see it? You said you wouldn't look.
Sheldon: Sorry. As I told you, the hero always peeks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

LaxUF said:


> Alright... C'mon... All this squabbling over a small tattoo?? for Pete's sake... It's not like he has a real issue w/ tattoos or any problem w/ the ones she already has... Getting a small meaningful tattoo is not going to be a gateway for her to develop a burning desire to go out & start eating kittens.
> 
> GE... Girl... The hubs buys & makes some pretty big life changing decisions w/o ya... I think you've earned this tattoo... play fair tho & give him a few choices on placement unless the wrist is important to ya.
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl: You crack me up, I just got done watching 2 episodes of that, and changing my ringer to rock, paper, scissors, lizard, Spock and my text to "Bazinga" lol 

I agree I will _not_ eat kittens...cats are my favorite animal!!! :cat:


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

LaxUF said:


> Sheldon: No it isn't. But I suppose it does take courage to demonstrate that kind of commitment to soup.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Seriously.... cannot.... stop.... giggling... :rofl:


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

LaxUF said:


> Seriously.... cannot.... stop.... giggling... :rofl:


Ahhh the episode where Penny falls in the shower...My favorite part

*Sheldon*: All right, and how did the accident occur? 
*Penny*: You already know that. 
*Sheldon*: Cause of accident- lack of adhesive ducks. Okay, medical history. Have you ever been diagnosed with diabetes? *Penny*: No. 
*Sheldon*: Kidney disease? 
*Penny*: No. 
*Sheldon*: Migraines? 
*Penny*: Getting one. 
*Sheldon*: Are you currently pregnant? 
*Penny*: No. 
*Sheldon*: Are you sure? You look a bit puffy. 
*Penny*: Change migraine to 'yes'. 
*Sheldon*: When was your last menstrual period? 
*Penny*: Oh- Next question! 
*Sheldon*: I'll put 'in progress'. Okay, moving to psychiatric disorders, list all behavioural diagnoses e.g. depression, anxiety etcetera. 
*Penny*: Oh my god! What the hell does this have to do with my stupid shoulder!? 
*Sheldon*: Episodes of sub-psychotic rage. 
*Penny*: Ass! 
*Sheldon*: Possible Tourettes.


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

GreenEyes said:


> :rofl::rofl: You crack me up, I just got done watching 2 episodes of that, and changing my ringer to rock, paper, scissors, lizard, Spock and my text to "Bazinga" lol
> 
> I agree I will _not_ eat kittens...cats are my favorite animal!!! :cat:


OMG! I am going straight to iTunes for a Bazinga text!!! WHY didn't I have it sooner???

I'm ordering the Lizard Spock T-shirt & stuffed Soft Kitty for my son's 15th birthday... 

His ring tone on my phone is Stewie, "Mom, Mom, Mom, Mommie..." & text is the little girl from Despicable Me, "It's so fluffy I could die!" (Cause the boy has a bad fluffy white cat that he adores more than anything & she just loves to tear up MY stuff!)


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

LaxUF said:


> OMG! I am going straight to iTunes for a Bazinga text!!! WHY didn't I have it sooner???
> 
> I'm ordering the Lizard Spock T-shirt & stuffed Soft Kitty for my son's 15th birthday...
> 
> His ring tone on my phone is Stewie, "Mom, Mom, Mom, Mommie..." & text is the little girl from Despicable Me, "It's so fluffy I could die!" (Cause the boy has a bad fluffy white cat that he adores more than anything & she just loves to tear up MY stuff!)


My ringtone for my mom last year was Stewie doing the Mom, Mom, Mom, Mommie thing LOL :rofl: I still do that to my kids and they look at me like I am crazy LOL 

I just got my Bazinga shirt last week haha I love it. The website I ordered it off of had a soft kitty t-shirt too that I want to get.


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

GreenEyes said:


> Ahhh the episode where Penny falls in the shower...My favorite part
> 
> *Sheldon*: All right, and how did the accident occur?
> *Penny*: You already know that.
> ...


Oh how I freakin loooovvveeee Sheldon & Penny! One of the BEST comedy duos ever!


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

And looookkk.... it's all quiet now... Once again we have saved the day w/ a little help from TBBT!


----------



## HazelGrove (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm in the same position, Green Eyes. I also have a small one (on my bum!) that I love but can't see  My husband doesn't like tattoos (although he thinks that one is cute). He says they generally look trashy. I would like one that has a spiritual significance to me, that I can see and 'call upon' spiritually (so inside wrist, or perhaps a little way up, as I don't want it showing in work clothes.) He hasn't forbidden it - he's not so neanderthal - but he has said he doesn't like it. It's odd for an artist, but he's old-fashioned in some ways. 

So....I see this as a negotiation with him. I will not do something to my body he openly dislikes, but I'd like to persuade him that in this case, I would do a tattoo for a valid spiritual reason - and that I'm not going to stick some huge Chinese design on my back or arm, far less for decoration. Hopefully, it can be something he will accept in time, for that reason. 

It's a work in progress... I look forward to see how you progress in your wish too .


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I like tattoos, hubby doesn't. I got a tattoo the day I turned 18 and always wanted another one. I discussed this with hubby and he suggested I wait a year just to make sure it's something I really wanted to do. Since I don't have a particular tattoo in mind, I eventually decided not to get another quite yet, this was 5 years ago. If I ever go in and get another one, it will be easily hidden from others. My husband and I support each other in our interests. He would never in his life get a tattoo, nor does he like them on women, but he loves me and supports my decision.

I did recently purchased a black henna kit. I thought it would be fun to do a temporary tattoo. I haven't gotten around to it yet, but I will soon.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have the same problem. I wanted a couple tats, and wifey thinks tattoos in general are a trashy lower class thing.

This year I said whatever, and finally got a couple that I'd been wanting to get for years and years.


----------



## HazelGrove (Feb 29, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I did recently purchased a black henna kit. I thought it would be fun to do a temporary tattoo. I haven't gotten around to it yet, but I will soon.


Oooh, what a great idea! I like! And since he's the artist, I'll ask him to do it for me (when I see him again...visa issues keeping us apart right now ).


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> LOL bad comparison because I think face piercings are HOT lol We'll put it this way, there are things that I want my H to do, or not do, that he does, or doesn't, do anyway....for example, stays out until 3:00 in the morning when he goes out with his friends, buys four-wheelers and dirt bikes (not too excited about being married to a vegetable if he gets in an accident) He is insistant that he will eventually get a motorcyle, see above reason why that bothers me. Got braces without telling me after I had said we couldn't afford it at the time...stuff like that...It just makes me feel like I am the one that always compromises what I want.


Have you considered using this as a "teaching moment"? That is, bring up the tattoo, and when he objects, tell him that while you want to consider his point of view, you are having a hard time balancing it with his decisions not to take you point of view into consideration. Ask him how you should reconcile those two different approaches. 

I would not be confrontational, but would note the feeling of it being one sided. If he will use your decision to justify later decisions of his, you might as well get this out on the table.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

LaxUF said:


> And looookkk.... it's all quiet now... Once again we have saved the day w/ a little help from TBBT!


TBBT makes everything all better LOL How could it not???


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> I have the same problem. I wanted a couple tats, and wifey thinks tattoos in general are a trashy lower class thing.
> 
> This year I said whatever, and finally got a couple that I'd been wanting to get for years and years.


I posted this in another thread a second ago, but tattoos are not trashy. How a person carries and presents oneself is what makes them trashy or not....If you saw me you would never ever peg me as the tattoo/piercing type, but I am....Am I trashy? Matter of opinion, but I say no


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

HazelGrove said:


> I'm in the same position, Green Eyes. I also have a small one (on my bum!) that I love but can't see  My husband doesn't like tattoos (although he thinks that one is cute). He says they generally look trashy. I would like one that has a spiritual significance to me, that I can see and 'call upon' spiritually (so inside wrist, or perhaps a little way up, as I don't want it showing in work clothes.) He hasn't forbidden it - he's not so neanderthal - but he has said he doesn't like it. It's odd for an artist, but he's old-fashioned in some ways.
> 
> So....I see this as a negotiation with him. I will not do something to my body he openly dislikes, but I'd like to persuade him that in this case, I would do a tattoo for a valid spiritual reason - and that I'm not going to stick some huge Chinese design on my back or arm, far less for decoration. Hopefully, it can be something he will accept in time, for that reason.
> 
> It's a work in progress... I look forward to see how you progress in your wish too .


Your situation and mine are exactly the same...except my H is not an artist, so it's not so unusual to me that he doesn't like them  But that's just it, it's not some huge chinese symbol that will mean nothing to me in a year, or something covering my back or arms, it's a something that means a lot to me for spiritual reasons, which he doesn't believe in God so he probably doesn't understand that, and it will be so small and in a place that isn't somewhere he is constantly looking (Yes if I was getting it tattooed on my boob I see his argument :rofl: )


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

My brother got a massive tattoo of a tiger clawing it's way up his back years ago. Although it looks mad now, I'm guessing when he's 80 that tiger might be falling down a bit ... that's the reality of a lot of tattoos, especially big ones. They're permanent and as your skin sags with age, the picture needs to hold up.

I quite like tattoos in moderation or depending on the style/where it's placed. To each their own. The risk along with health ones (if not done at a proper parlor) is what is the artist stuffs it up. And I've seen it. It's not like you can go and just take it off.

Some people do tattoos in dedication/memory of someone and that's something personal and permanent they can keep with them. I don't think tattoos are trashy if done with a bit of moderation and style. My SIL got married and she's covered both her arms, back and one leg in tattoos. That didn't look so great with the wedding dress


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Gratitude said:


> My brother got a massive tattoo of a tiger clawing it's way up his back years ago. Although it looks mad now, I'm guessing when he's 80 that tiger might be falling down a bit ... that's the reality of a lot of tattoos, especially big ones. They're permanent and as your skin sags with age, the picture needs to hold up.
> 
> I quite like tattoos in moderation or depending on the style/where it's placed. To each their own. The risk along with health ones (if not done at a proper parlor) is what is the artist stuffs it up. And I've seen it. It's not like you can go and just take it off.
> 
> Some people do tattoos in dedication/memory of someone and that's something personal and permanent they can keep with them. I don't think tattoos are trashy if done with a bit of moderation and style. My SIL got married and she's covered both her arms, back and one leg in tattoos. That didn't look so great with the wedding dress


That's H's main concern is when I get older and it sags, which is why I want a very small one on my wrist. I am trying to respect his opinion on it and meet him halfway (not that I would ever get a big huge tattoo anywhere on my body personally, just not my particular style) But getting one as small as I want it in that location, won't really kill my appearance when I get older.


----------



## HazelGrove (Feb 29, 2012)

GreenEyes said:


> and it will be so small and in a place that isn't somewhere he is constantly looking (Yes if I was getting it tattooed on my boob I see his argument :rofl: )


:rofl: - yes, although I could very well say I'm honouring the Goddess that way! But I won't do that, he'd have an absolute fit if I tattooed my boobs, poor man - spoiling his toys 

I agree with you, btw, about tattoos not being trashy per se. Some are, some are not. Lots of trashy-looking people don't have tattoos - it's all in how they carry themselves, their natural self-esteem and class. Does anyone really believe that if Grace Kelly or Audrey Hepburn had had tattoos it would have made them look trashy?! But it's his opinion, so somehow, I have to work around that and persuade him that not all tattoos are trashy.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

GreenEyes said:


> I posted this in another thread a second ago, but tattoos are not trashy. How a person carries and presents oneself is what makes them trashy or not....If you saw me you would never ever peg me as the tattoo/piercing type, but I am....Am I trashy? Matter of opinion, but I say no


That's my opinion on the matter as well. I see nothing trashy about body art and self-expression. The perception is likely driven by the notion that tattoos are spur of the moment impulses that most people regret later. I don't think the majority of people that get tattoos later regret getting them.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

You could just do it and if it causes problems promise never to do it again works for guys


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

In_The_Wind said:


> You could just do it and if it causes problems promise never to do it again works for guys


:rofl::rofl::rofl: Love it!


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> That's my opinion on the matter as well. I see nothing trashy about body art and self-expression. The perception is likely driven by the notion that tattoos are spur of the moment impulses that most people regret later. I don't think the majority of people that get tattoos later regret getting them.


Exactly, Actually a lot of the body art that I have seen on my friends has been pretty beautiful. My butterfly tattoo was spur of the moment, but not something that I have ever regretted getting, and the Chi Rho Alpha Omega is one that I have wanted for over a year now, so it's pretty safe to say I wouldn't regret that one.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> Exactly, Actually a lot of the body art that I have seen on my friends has been pretty beautiful. My butterfly tattoo was spur of the moment, but not something that I have ever regretted getting, and the Chi Rho Alpha Omega is one that I have wanted for over a year now, so it's pretty safe to say I wouldn't regret that one.


But none of that really matters. What matters is your husband does not like them. You both have valid opinions, so what are you going to do? 

If you get it, you are saying that your desire to have it outweighs his opinion. That is not necessarily wrong (we all do things are spouses would prefer we not) but that is what is happening. You have to weigh whether getting it is worth making that statement.


----------



## LaxUF (Feb 13, 2012)

In_The_Wind said:


> You could just do it and if it causes problems promise never to do it again works for guys


@GE... two words... "Milk Duds"

Leonard: I don't know, I think we might owe the guy an apology.
Howard: So go apologize.
Leonard: Why me?
Howard: You started it, we just piled on.
Leonard: What would I even say?
Sheldon: Zack, I'm sorry you're stupid. Have a Milk Dud.
Raj: A Milk Dud?
Sheldon: *Yeah, Milk Duds, with their self-deprecating name and remarkably mild flavour, are the most apologetic of the boxed candies.*
Leonard: I got a better idea. We’re all responsible. I say we all go. Come on, who's with me? Free comic books to anyone who comes with me. I might get punched. You really want to miss that?
Raj: *Junior Mints are pretty apologetic.*
Sheldon: *You're embarrassing yourself.*


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Tall Average Guy said:


> But none of that really matters. What matters is your husband does not like them. You both have valid opinions, so what are you going to do?
> 
> If you get it, you are saying that your desire to have it outweighs his opinion. That is not necessarily wrong (we all do things are spouses would prefer we not) but that is what is happening. You have to weigh whether getting it is worth making that statement.


If he was 100% respectful of my wants/opinions then there would be no question in my mind, I wouldn't do it....The fact that there are times he totally disregards what he knows I want/think makes me feel like why should I always be the one falling all over myself to make him happy.....


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> If he was 100% respectful of my wants/opinions then there would be no question in my mind, I wouldn't do it....The fact that there are times he totally disregards what he knows I want/think makes me feel like why should I always be the one falling all over myself to make him happy.....


As I mentioned, there sound like perfectly good reasons why you would go ahead, even if he does not like it. I don't think you would necessarily be wrong for doing so. My point is don't fool yourself into thinking that you are telling him anything other than despite him not liking it you are going do it. Because that is what he will hear, and will likely react accordingly, so be prepared.


----------

